# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Formoni fjaline me fjalet e ngaterruara.

## pranvera bica

Te dashur  simpatizues te lojrave dhe gjezave...Po servir nje loje te re .Qellimi te vrasim njekohesisht dhe te zbavitim mendjen...Po e filloj me nje shprehje te lehte ne fillim pastaj do t'i veshtiresojme pak nga pak... Per sot shprehja e ngaterruar eshte kjo :





   FOLENE ,SI ,ATDHENE ,SHQIPONJA,DUAJE....




  Shkruani saktesisht shprehjen.Suksese. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## E.B.E

Duaje atdhene, si shqiponja folene...  :buzeqeshje: 

GUR, MUR, BEHET, GUR

----------


## pranvera bica

Bravo E.B.E.


  GUR,GUR BEHET MUR
          -

----------


## pranvera bica

Shkopin.  S'ia,    Qeni,  Ha.

----------


## pranvera bica

Ashtu,si  Dhe ,ferra,nga,del,trendafili,trendafili,ferra,nga ,del.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Ashtu,si  Dhe ,ferra,nga,del,trendafili,trendafili,ferra,nga ,del.


*Përshëndetje e nderuar Pranvera Bica, ta provoj ta krijoj fjalinë nga këto fjalë të ngatërruar:* 

*- Nga ferra del trëndafili, ashtu si dhe nga trëndafili del ferra!*

----------


## pranvera bica

> *Përshëndetje e nderuar Pranvera Bica, ta provoj ta krijoj fjalinë nga këto fjalë të ngatërruar:* 
> 
> *- Nga ferra del trëndafili, ashtu si dhe nga trëndafili del ferra!*


Z.AGIM!Ndjehem shume komod qe ju vizitoni faqen time te lojrave...Eshte nder t'ju kemi midis nesh.Faleminderit.  Ju jeni shume i sakte dhe s'ka si te ndodhe ndryshe...Respekte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Dhe tani nje shprehje tjeter e lehte e ngaterruar.

 NDERON,PO,S'E ,QIMEN ,E,UJKU,ZAKONIN ,PO, HARRON.

----------


## riduana

ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin se harron

tare te qenin per gerrmo ke ngordhur e gjetur gerrmo se

----------


## Erlebnisse

Gerrmo tare gerrmo se qenin e ngordhur ke per te gjetur.

Shiko mos punen gunen por shikoi.

----------


## riduana

mos shiko gunen por shikoi punen

kalaja behet mur mur

----------


## Erlebnisse

mur mur behet kalaja

mik mire se me nje thesar nje.

----------


## Izadora

Me mire nje mik se nje thesar.

kush,shokut,gropen,ben,brenda,bie,i, vet.

----------


## Erlebnisse

kush i ben gropen shokut, bie vete brenda.

Te vije parja miqesia te veje miqesi e.

----------


## Izadora

Miqesia miqesi e parja te veje te vije.  

pune dite te pakez pune nate e qe marrim drite.

----------


## Xingaro

Ca qejfi keni me zgjidh kto gjeegjezat per kalamanjt e klases se 3...s'ju marr vesh...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ha rri iq pi, me,

bradashesh, lesh me.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ca qejfi keni me zgjidh kto gjeegjezat per kalamanjt e klases se 3...s'ju marr vesh...


Per ju Xingaro!Nje thenje nga Cehovi!

          ESHTE,QE,NJERIU,ME TE TJERET,NE, I  PAKENAQUR, ESENCE,ESHTE,KRIJESE...

----------


## pranvera bica

> ha rri iq pi, me,
> 
> bradashesh, lesh me.


Per ju Xhuxhumak!

    NUK ,E SHKOLLUAR,NJEREZIT, ME,TE MENCURIT,EDHE,JANE :me dylbi:

----------


## Izadora

> Ca qejfi keni me zgjidh kto gjeegjezat per kalamanjt e klases se 3...s'ju marr vesh...



Akoma nuk kane maru zgjedhjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

